
How to Divide the Pie - Equity sharing for start ups   - BioGeek
http://www.vcconfidential.com/2007/04/how_to_divide_t.html
======
mukund
I dont know about this one but surely i would go for equal split among
founders and later on as people add on, the share dilution would be in same
percentage in sense that if 1% goes to CFO, then each founder will have to
give away to make up this 1%, if any of founder brings his or her own people
then he/she better part % of his/her share to hired person (if an equity is
promised)

